# Status: Approved



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm officially approved! Just waiting for the email to pay the migrant levy!

Woo hoo! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

Congratulations!  incredibly jealous  when you making the big move?


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

I have been jealous of others. I've no issue with that. 

Flights booked for 05 September; start work on the 10th.


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

hehe sounds great!!  where are you heading in NZ? 

have to let us know how it is when you get settled!!


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Um...answers's the same: flying on 05 September, arriving 07. Start work on the 10th!


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

actually I asked Where?  

also said to let us know how it is when you get settled in


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Krazyspence said:


> actually I asked Where?
> 
> also said to let us know how it is when you get settled in


Yes, you did. Stoopid me 

Auckland.


----------

